# The Bliss Jungle Riviera Maya IV vs The Grand Bliss Riviera Maya



## mjkkb2 (Jul 10, 2015)

I think about exchanging to one of these. I heard this is a huge complex of the same resort.  Are these the same property?  Could I be placed in some other less desirable part of the resort or do they have to honor what was booked?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## pittle (Jul 10, 2015)

The Bliss is basically Mayan Palace with a new name.  Some units are still called MP while others are called Bliss.  The name Bliss Jungle could be what they are calling the units just north of the Mayan Palace.  They have been working on these a while and there is a pool and lazy river going in the area.  I have not heard if the pool and lazy river has opened yet.  But, regardless, you will have a nice unit and will be able to use the awesome pool that is just off the beach area.  The resort is huge and most people ride the shuttles from their building to the various places at the resort.

It is a really nice resort with all levels of Mayan World properties - Mayan Palace, Bliss, Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss, and Grand Luxxe.


----------



## hurnik (Jul 10, 2015)

pittle said:


> The Bliss is basically Mayan Palace with a new name.  Some units are still called MP while others are called Bliss.  The name Bliss Jungle could be what they are calling the units just north of the Mayan Palace.  They have been working on these a while and there is a pool and lazy river going in the area.  I have not heard if the pool and lazy river has opened yet.  But, regardless, you will have a nice unit and will be able to use the awesome pool that is just off the beach area.  The resort is huge and most people ride the shuttles from their building to the various places at the resort.
> 
> It is a really nice resort with all levels of Mayan World properties - Mayan Palace, Bliss, Grand Mayan, Grand Bliss, and Grand Luxxe.



There is not and apparently will never be a lazy river at RM.  I believe when I was there last, they had "torn up" the spot where they had started it and were in the process of doing who knows what to it.

But then again this is Vidanta we're talking about so you can't believe anything they say, IMO.

But otherwise Phyllis is right as far as the names (bliss vs. MP).

I'll try to remember to take more pictures and get a new map when we go there in January.  Still a ways off, but still looking forward to it.


----------



## Lingber (Jul 13, 2015)

I would definitely go with the Grand Bliss. We just returned from Grand Luxxe and the new Beach club was fabulous. We were told it is only for guests of Grand Bliss and Grand Luxxe.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 13, 2015)

Lingber said:


> I would definitely go with the Grand Bliss. We just returned from Grand Luxxe and the new Beach club was fabulous. We were told it is only for guests of Grand Bliss and Grand Luxxe.



What is the new beach club?
I have read lots of reviews about how great the pools are, but how is the beach? We have a pool at home, so I want a great swim floating beach.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 13, 2015)

The beach club is an area of beach, with some pools that are on next to the beach.  They have activities and the Spanish restaurant is there.  Personally I think the beaches in Cancun are far nicer than the ones in the Mayan Riviera.  When exchange into the Grand Luxxe we use the pools, not the beach.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 14, 2015)

ilene13 said:


> The beach club is an area of beach, with some pools that are on next to the beach.  They have activities and the Spanish restaurant is there.  Personally I think the beaches in Cancun are far nicer than the ones in the Mayan Riviera.  When exchange into the Grand Luxxe we use the pools, not the beach.



 Which II Timeshare do you think has the nicest beach in Cancun?
I appreciate your opinion


----------



## LisaH (Jul 14, 2015)

I like Royal Islander and Royal Caribbean beaches.  Westin LagunaMar also has a nice beach.


----------



## Lingber (Jul 14, 2015)

I agree that the beaches in Cancun are far nicer. Don't go to Grand Bliss for the beaches. However, the pools are magnificent. The Beach Club was by far our favorite place to be. There is a series of pools overlooking the ocean and surrounded by sand to give the feel of being on the beach. It is a beautiful spot.


----------



## mjkkb2 (Jul 14, 2015)

Much appreciated.

Thank you all


----------



## VickiS (Jul 22, 2015)

Definitely Grand Bliss. We just returned from the Riviera Maya property last week, and the rooms are beautiful, and the beach club (mentioned by Lingber et al.) is really lovely. We didn't use the beach part of it much, preferring the relaxed and uncrowded pools.
Do not miss the new Spanish restaurant adjacent to the beach club. It was one of the best meals we have had there so far.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 22, 2015)

Quimby4 said:


> Which II Timeshare do you think has the nicest beach in Cancun?
> I appreciate your opinion



Royal Sands beach is beautiful


----------

